# 2012 HOOK1 Edition WS Ride 135 Rigging



## GlockGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

Wanna go from this -










To this ? - 










Then go here - http://tkaa.org/index.php?topic=2943.0

Let me know what you think or if you have any questions.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice rigging pic you got there


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice rigging job, makes me want a new yak to play with


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I've rigging mine the last few weeks with stuff from Hook1. So far a couple of ram mounts, Visipole and a PanFish pole for the GoPro I got from them. Oh yea redid my bungees to trhe way I wnted them. I still have a box or two full of parts from Hook1.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

That would be LOCKED N LOADED.... You got some stuff on dat one..... Pretty Work...

Enjoy n Be Safe....

JAM


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Man! Nice setup! I have a Trident 13 with nothing extra done to it (well an anchor trolly) and this has inspired me to get to work! How do you like that paddle? I have it and I think its great. Once again, nice job :beer:


----------

